# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Вечер развлечений с КАВ 7.0.1.321...

## ed13

Да уж, иногда полезно не читать темы на VirusInfo...  :Cheesy:  Если бы до того, как повестись на сообщение о выходе нового релиза КАВ, я прочел эту ветку, то лишился бы массы удовольствия, не став его устанавливать... 
Чтобы не быть голословным, привожу текст, отправленный мной в техподдержку Касперского:
"У меня просто нет слов, чтобы выразить вам благодарность за обновление версии КАВ с 7.0.0.125 до 7.0.1.321... Только нецензурные выражения... Сразу же после установки обновления оказалось, что полностью блокировано получение почты почтовым клиентом (The Bat!), при попытке соединиться с сервером "центр соединений" намертво зависает, вплоть до того, что невозможно отменить и (или) удалить задания... При отключении почтового антивируса, проблема уменьшилась, но не исчезла, соединение с сервером задерживается на 30-150 секунд, вместо обычных 5-15 секунд... Изменение настроек почтового антивируса ситуацию не меняет... Но это не единственная неприятность... Веб-антивирус наглухо замерзает при загрузке практически любой страницы, содержащей скрипт счетчика, например top.list.ru, counter.rambler.ru или подобных, блокируя загрузку остального трафика после обращения к счетчику... Изменение настроек веб-антивируса никакого влияния на проблему не имеет, спасает только полное отключение веб-антивируса... Кроме всего прочего резко увеличилось время загрузки системы (примерно с 1,5 минут до 5-6) и замедлилось открытие практически всех приложений, практически все они стали открываться через 1,5-2 минуты раздумий... Изменение настроек файлового антивируса и проактивной защиты ничего не меняло, проблема исчезала только после отключения обеих модулей одновременно, если отключать только файловый антивирус или только проактивную защиту, ничего не менялось... 
 Ну и последний "приятный сюрприз" состоял в том, что откат к предыдущей версии не предусмотрен, а при деинсталяции этой версии куда-то пропала возможность сохранить антивирусные базы, что вылилось мне в дополнительные 9 мегабайт (54 рубля) трафика при повторной установке версии 7.0.0.125... После которой система опять нормально заработала... Большое спасибо за доставленное удовольствие и развлечения в течении пары часов... Я перед тем, как сделать апгрейд, как раз ломал голову, как бы повеселее провести время..."

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## santy

могу себе представить, как было бы весело, если бы так обновился с десяток работающих в сети машин...

----------


## DVi

1. Paзвe aпдeйт aвтoмaтичecкий? 2. вaм пoмoг oтвeт caппopтa?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> могу себе представить, как было бы весело, если бы так обновился с десяток работающих в сети машин...


Все работает и автоматически обновляется  уже не первый год и не на одном десятке машин  :Wink:  только версия конечно не PRO и не Personal, а WS. Таких веселостей не наблюдал во всяком случае от друзей коллег у кого стоит KAV в корпоративных сетях тоже не слышал.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Сразу же после установки обновления оказалось, что полностью блокировано получение почты почтовым клиентом (The Bat!), при попытке соединиться с сервером "центр соединений" намертво зависает, вплоть до того, что невозможно отменить и (или) удалить задания...


Вы удалили 125-ю перед установкой 321-й? У меня не было никаких проблем. Хотя у меня нет ни Аутглюка, ни Летучей Мыши и плагины не были активированы, я сохранил все iStreams и другие установки от 125-й. На форуме Касперского прочитал, что уже есть бета 323-й сборки, народ ставит и доволен. 
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=59743
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=59735

----------


## akok

Ну назвать бетой уже нельзя.....позитивные изменения заметны по сравнению с 321 -  от этой версии одна польза была экран от злости заплевывал....потом вытирал...никакой пыли :Smiley:

----------


## ed13

> 1. Paзвe aпдeйт aвтoмaтичecкий? 2. вaм пoмoг oтвeт caппopтa?


Да нет, не автоматический... Повелся на новостное сообщение касперского об апдейте... Ответ саппорта еще не получен, а помогать нечему, снес я 321 и вернулся к 125...




> Вы удалили 125-ю перед установкой 321-й? У меня не было никаких проблем. Хотя у меня нет ни Аутглюка, ни Летучей Мыши и плагины не были активированы, я сохранил все iStreams и другие установки от 125-й. На форуме Касперского прочитал, что уже есть бета 323-й сборки, народ ставит и доволен.


Вообще-то апдейт идет, как я понял, в виде пака для накатывания на 7.0.0.125... Обычно Касперский предупреждает, если нужно удалять предыдущую версию... А бету антивирусника ставить - себе дороже... Мне на машине работать нужно, а не чьи-то глюки выявлять...

----------


## DVi

Вот что Вам ответит саппорт, скорее всего: http://support.kaspersky.ru/kis7/error?qid=208635863
Хотфикс b (он же - 7.0.1.323, как я понимаю), устраняющий эти проблемы автоматически, готовится к выпуску.

----------


## rubin

323-я приплывет в виде обновления или надо будет целиком качать новую сборку?

----------


## DVi

В виде хотфикса.
"Хотфикс" в терминах продуктов ЛК означает "автоматическое обновление программных модулей". Это обновление производится без вмешательства пользователя, если не снята соответствующая галочка в настройках продукта. После такого обновления продукт часто требует перезагрузить компьютер.

----------


## akok

Странно после хотфикса 321 до 321b были заметны положительные улучшения но 323 пошла дальше или еще что то дописали  :Huh:

----------


## drongo

у меня "b" не закачивается  автоматом. галка стоит.

----------


## rubin

Он еще не вышел  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> у меня "b" не закачивается  автоматом. галка стоит.


Этот хотфикс пока еще только на тестовых серверах.

----------


## drongo

Подожду релиз. Вообще-то особых тормозов не ощущаю. Только файрфокс начал много есть памяти, всего лишь при нескольких открытых вкладок-около 120 мегабайт

----------


## no pasaran

Ребята,я довольно подробно изучал вопросы,касающиеся 321 сборки.Пришел к выводу,что здесь все зависит и от установленных программ,и от ОС и от самого пользователя.Спорить на эту тему не имеет смысла,т.к. у всех все по-разному: у кого-то все отлично,у кого-то(даже у опытных людей) есть проблемы.

----------


## DVi

> Только файрфокс начал много есть памяти, всего лишь при нескольких открытых вкладок-около 120 мегабайт


Мне кажется, это особенность нового FF: у меня не стоит КИСа на девелоперской машине, и смотрите на расход памяти FF

----------


## no pasaran

> Мне кажется, это особенность нового FF: у меня не стоит КИСа на девелоперской машине, и смотрите на расход памяти FF


Вообще-то многовато что-то... У меня ФайрФокс 2.0.0.11  - 77000КБ.

----------


## aleksdem

> Ребята,я довольно подробно изучал вопросы,касающиеся 321 сборки.Пришел к выводу,что здесь все зависит и от установленных программ,и от ОС и от самого пользователя.Спорить на эту тему не имеет смысла,т.к. у всех все по-разному: у кого-то все отлично,у кого-то(даже у опытных людей) есть проблемы.


А может вообще перестать обсуждать тему с 321 сборкой? У всех бывают промахи и неудачи. По-моему, сейчас авторитет ЛК настолько высок, что следующей удачной сборки будет достаточно для того, чтобы забыть 321-ую как кошмарный сон. Ну, в конце концов, не перестали ведь пользоваться продуктами Microsoft после выхода Vista, (по меткому замечанию одного из авторитетов форума, заслуживающей ядерной топки)

----------


## no pasaran

> А может вообще перестать обсуждать тему с 321 сборкой? У всех бывают промахи и неудачи.


Действительно  :Smiley:

----------


## akok

Согласен, не взирая на проблемы с 321 наболее удобный мне продукт...



> Ну, в конце концов, не перестали ведь пользоваться продуктами Microsoft после выхода Vista, (по меткому замечанию одного из авторитетов форума, заслуживающей ядерной топки)


Ну конечно не фонтан, но тоже "ниче" если железо уровня НАСА полетать можно

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ed13

> Вот что Вам ответит саппорт, скорее всего: http://support.kaspersky.ru/kis7/error?qid=208635863
>  Хотфикс b (он же - 7.0.1.323, как я понимаю), устраняющий эти проблемы автоматически, готовится к выпуску.


 Я это уже прочел...  :Cheesy:  Только вот желания за свои деньги быть бетатестером у меня что-то не возникает... И, кстати, сползание Касперского в ту же сторону, что и у Агнитум, когда выкладываются, как релиз, сырые сборки с багами, а потом баги правятся за счет отчетов возмущенных пользователей, меня, например, начинает напрягать и заставляет задумываться о смене платформы... Хотя КАВ-ом легально пользуюсь аж с 4-ой версии...
 Кстати, заметил, что пока стояла 7.0.1.321 в оутпосте периодически висели полтора-два десятка каких-то процессов system, из-за чего и происходило, по всей вероятности, торможение при запуске программ...
 Вот пример:
 05.02.2008 23:23:12	system	ВХОД 	UDP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_DGM	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_DGM	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23:22:42	system	ВХОД 	UDP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_DGM	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_DGM	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23:22:12	system	ВХОД 	UDP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_DGM	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_DGM	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23:22:07	system	ВХОД 	UDP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_NS	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_NS	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23:21:42	system	ВХОД 	UDP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_DGM	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_DGM	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23:21:12	system	ВХОД 	UDP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_DGM	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_DGM	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23 :20: 58	system	ВХОД 	UDP	192.168.1.2	NETBIOS_DGM	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_DGM	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23 :20: 42	NETBIOS	ВХОД 	TCP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_SESSION	192.168.1.1	1287	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23 :20: 42	system	ИСХ 	TCP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_SESSION	192.168.1.1	1309	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23 :20: 33	system	ВХОД 	UDP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_DGM	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_DGM	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23 :20: 33	system	ВХОД 	UDP	192.168.1.1	NETBIOS_DGM	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_DGM	Allow local UDP connection
 05.02.2008 23 :20: 33	system	ИСХ 	UDP	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_DGM	192.168.1.1	NETBIOS_DGM	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23 :20: 24	system	ВХОД 	UDP	192.168.1.1	NETBIOS_NS	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_NS	Allow local UDP connection
 05.02.2008 23 :20: 24	system	ИСХ 	UDP	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_NS	192.168.1.1	NETBIOS_NS	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23:19:51	NETBIOS	ВХОД 	UDP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_NS	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_NS	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23:19:23	system	ИСХ 	TCP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_SESSION	192.168.1.1	1308	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23:19:23	system	ИСХ 	TCP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_SESSION	192.168.1.1	1307	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23:19:11	NETBIOS	ВХОД 	UDP	192.168.1.5	NETBIOS_DGM	192.168.1.255	NETBIOS_DGM	Доверенная Зона
 05.02.2008 23:17:58	system	ИСХ 	TCP	192.168.1.2	NETBIOS_SESSION	192.168.1.1	1306	Доверенная Зона

Ни прежде, ни после возврата на 7.0.0.125 такого не было...

----------


## akok

В 323 тоже нет 
P>S> это не бета

----------


## DVi

ed13, я и не предлагаю Вам быть бета-тестером. Я предлагаю воспользоваться услугами технической поддержки - составной частью купленного Вами антивирусного сервиса.

----------


## santy

> Все работает и автоматически обновляется  уже не первый год и не на одном десятке машин  только версия конечно не PRO и не Personal, а WS. Таких веселостей не наблюдал во всяком случае от друзей коллег у кого стоит KAV в корпоративных сетях тоже не слышал.


А в чем разница между Pro, Personal, WS?
Раньше работал с 5версией продукта... тестировал корпоративный продукт с АдминКит в состав которого входил пакет с WS 5_0.... по моим наблюдениям Pro от Personal отличалось бОльшим количеством настроек, а WS возможностью сканировать сетевые ресурсы... не более.

----------


## DVi

Продуктов Pro и Personal уже года два как не существует.

Сегодняшняя линейка продуктов для домашних пользователей описана здесь.
Линейка для офиса описана здесь. В ее состав входит приложение Kaspersky Antivirus for Workstation, являющееся калькой с Kaspersky Internet Security (с возможностью управления через AdminKit).

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Продуктов Pro и Personal уже года два как не существует.
> 
> Сегодняшняя линейка продуктов для домашних пользователей описана здесь.
> Линейка для офиса описана здесь. В ее состав входит приложение Kaspersky Antivirus for Workstation, являющееся калькой с Kaspersky Internet Security (с возможностью управления через AdminKit).


Всё хотел спросить, но забывал. А зачем в составе WKS сетевой экран? Не подумайте, что это наезд, просто я всегда считал, что сетевой экран на каждой рабочей станции в сети это излишество. А ведь наличие сетевого экрана наверно несколько удорожает продукт?

----------


## anton_dr

В частности, для блокировки рабочей станции  в случае заражения. Плюс, бывает не только подключение через прокси, а ещё модем и т.п. Случаев использования - много, на самом деле.

----------


## ed13

> ed13, я и не предлагаю Вам быть бета-тестером. Я предлагаю воспользоваться услугами технической поддержки - составной частью купленного Вами антивирусного сервиса.


Бета-тестером меня делает по факту Лаборатория Касперского, выпустив как релиз достаточно сырой продукт... Почитав внимательно все, что нашел по поводу этого апдейта, вижу, что проблемы далеко не только у меня... Значит, продукт действительно сырой... Что не может не расстраивать... 
А что касается техподдержки, дык воспользовался... Только ответа пока нету...  :Angry:

----------


## DVi

> А что касается техподдержки, дык воспользовался... Только ответа пока нету...


Назовите номер запроса, я найду виноватого.

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*




> Всё хотел спросить, но забывал. А зачем в составе WKS сетевой экран? Не подумайте, что это наезд, просто я всегда считал, что сетевой экран на каждой рабочей станции в сети это излишество. А ведь наличие сетевого экрана наверно несколько удорожает продукт?


Про локальный комп - ответил выше anton_dr. К его ответу могу добавить, что локальный сетевой экран может защитить от атак внутри локальной сетки + дает возможность администратору запретить использовать на локальном компе любые сетевые программы, кроме разрешенных политикой.




> А ведь наличие сетевого экрана наверно несколько удорожает продукт?


На цену это влияет мало, т.к. технология уже готова и обкатана на персональном продукте. Согласно заказу продавцов, по функционалу WKS обязан соответствовать топовому персональному продукту либо превосходить его. Ведь WKS по сути является самым прибыльным продуктом - персональные продукты в течение долгих лет воспринимались не более чем демонстратором возможностей, и денег на них практически не зарабатывали. 

P.S. Лично я считаю, что сетевой экран (хотя бы с минимальным функционалом: защитой от атак извне) обязан стоять на каждом сервере, ибо серверные приложения наиболее уязвимы от внешних атак (пресловутый Helkern бьет именно по SQL Server).

----------


## ed13

> Назовите номер запроса, я найду виноватого.


ID Вашего запроса: 309261524... Я не в обиде, поскольку не горит, 7.0.1.321 я снес и повторно ставить не буду, поставлю уже следующий апдейт... Но хотелось бы, чтобы разработчики предусмотрели откат с апдейтов на предыдущую версию... Или хотя бы сохранение максимума при сносе и обязательно сохранение антивирусных баз...

----------


## ed13

Решил сегодня еще раз поразвлекаться с КАВ-ом, поскольку выходные... Поставил уже версию 7.0.1.323, скачанную с фтп-ишника касперского... Проблемы абсолютно те же, полное "замерзание" центра соединений мыши при попытке получить почту и "замерзание" браузера при обращении к какому-либо счетчику в ходе загрузки страницы... Меры, предложенные саппортом Касперского здесь никакого эффекта не дали...  :Angry: 
В ходе наблюдений выяснилось, что при "замерзании" почты или браузера в файрволе неопределенно долго висят некие исходящие соединения system направленные с localhost с разных портов на localhost порт 19780... Число этих процессов составляет от пары штук до десятка... При отключении КАВ эти соединения закрываются в течение нескольких секунд... При принудительном закрытии этих соединений в файрволе "замерзание" проходит... Отключение файрвола никакого эффекта на эти процессы не оказывает...
Вот выдержка из журнала оутпоста (стоит фильтр по system):
18:10:12 system ИСХ TCP localhost       19780 localhost 1182 Allow local TCP connection
18:10:12 system ИСХ TCP localhost       19780 localhost 1179 Allow local TCP connection
18:10:12 system ИСХ TCP localhost       19780 localhost 1175 Allow local TCP connection
18:10:12 system ИСХ TCP localhost       19780 localhost 1171 Allow local TCP connection
18:10:12 system ИСХ TCP localhost       19780 localhost 1169 Allow local TCP connection
18:10:12 system ИСХ TCP localhost       19780 localhost 1167 Allow local TCP connection
18:10:10 system ИСХ TCP localhost       19780 localhost 1164 Allow local TCP connection
18:10:10 system ИСХ TCP localhost       19780 localhost 1161 Allow local TCP connection
18:10:10 system ИСХ TCP localhost       19780 localhost 1158 Allow local TCP connection
18:10:09 system ИСХ TCP localhost       19780 localhost 1155 Allow local TCP connection
Вот такие пироги...  :Angry: 
Может, кто-нибудь подскажет, где покопать?
З.Ы. Само собой, репорт в суппорт Касперского отправлен...

----------


## no pasaran

Вам что заниматься больше нечем? Или Вы только по клавиатуре научились стучать: Касперский то,Касперский се. Все у Вас видите-ли не работает... Или Вы специально антирекламой здесь занимаетесь?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вам что заниматься больше нечем? Или Вы только по клавиатуре научились стучать: Касперский то,Касперский се. Все у Вас видите-ли не работает... Или Вы специально антирекламой здесь занимаетесь?


Чего то я не понимаю, если у человека возникла проблема с продуктом, то оказывается ему помогать не надо? Или сообщения о проблемах в работе заносятся автоматически в разряд анти-рекламы? Интересный ход мыслей, только лозунг осталось повесить - "Все в счастливую страну эльфов!"

----------


## no pasaran

> Чего то я не понимаю, если у человека возникла проблема с продуктом, то оказывается ему помогать не надо? Или сообщения о проблемах в работе заносятся автоматически в разряд анти-рекламы? Интересный ход мыслей, только лозунг осталось повесить - &quot;Все в счастливую страну эльфов!&quot;


ALEX(XX),с Вашим ходом мыслей я согласен,но если внимательно читать сообщения ed13,то они как раз и попадают в разряд антирекламы,а не в разряд объективной оценки и поиска решений проблем. Но в любом случае,в этой теме я больше говорить ничего не хочу,дабы мои сообщения не попали в разряд рекламы ЛК  :Smiley:  тем более,что на этой неделе выйдет Critical Fix и я надеюсь,что ed13 перестанет испытывать неудобства :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> ALEX(XX),с Вашим ходом мыслей я согласен,но если внимательно читать сообщения ed13,то они как раз и попадают в разряд антирекламы,а не в разряд объективной оценки и поиска решений проблем. Но в любом случае,в этой теме я больше говорить ничего не хочу,дабы мои сообщения не попали в разряд рекламы ЛК  тем более,что на этой неделе выйдет Critical Fix и я надеюсь,что ed13 перестанет испытывать неудобства


Возможно у *ed13* неудачная комбинация установленного софта. Бывает так, что всё по отдельности работает ОК, а как соберётся на одной машине - непонятные глюки. Искусственный интеллект, что ж поделать  :Smiley:

----------


## ed13

> Вам что заниматься больше нечем? Или Вы только по клавиатуре научились стучать: Касперский то,Касперский се. Все у Вас видите-ли не работает... Или Вы специально антирекламой здесь занимаетесь?


_no pasaran_, У вас есть что-то по проблеме сказать или вы так, посвистеть заглянули? А что касается рекламы и антирекламы, я лаборатории Касперского денежку плачу уже довольно много лет... И за свои деньги желаю получать продукт, а не полуфабрикат с проблемами... Которые приходится попытаться решить не с техподдержкой, поскольку она молчит как партизан, а в других местах...

----------


## DVi

ed13, что Вам ответила техподдержка по обоим запросам?
Укажите номер второго запроса.

----------


## no pasaran

> _no pasaran_, У вас есть что-то по проблеме сказать или вы так, посвистеть заглянули? А что касается рекламы и антирекламы, я за свои деньги желаю получать продукт, а не полуфабрикат с проблемами...


ed13, Вы просто вынуждаете меня участвовать в поднятой Вами теме :Smiley: Дело в том,что я довольно подробно изучал проблемы,возникшие у разных людей при переходе на 321 сборку и у всех они были разные(здесь ALEX(XX) прав).А по поводу "полуфабриката с проблемами"...так Вас никто не заставлял устанавливать непротестированную сборку 323nct. А вообще,я считаю,что не стоит из-за всего этого ругаться и спорить,т.к. на этой неделе ЛК все исправит. P.S. Лично у меня на двух компьютерах 321 сборка работает хорошо. И Вам желаю того-же :Smiley:

----------


## ed13

> ed13, что Вам ответила техподдержка по обоим запросам?
> Укажите номер второго запроса.


По первому запросу был послан сюда, замена драйвера и библиотеки никакого эффекта не дала... Второй запрос был отправлен мейлом Эльзе Бикуловой в ответ на пришедшее письмо по первому запросу... На второй запрос ответа еще не получено... 
На данный момент Касперский отключен, но в таком состоянии я смогу держать его не далее, чем до утра вторника, поскольку нужно работать...  :Angry:  Утром, если не будет рекомендаций по решению проблемы, придется опять откатывать на 7.0.0.125, а проблема останется висеть в воздухе...  :Angry:

----------


## DVi

> ed13, Вы просто вынуждаете меня участвовать в поднятой Вами темеДело в том,что я довольно подробно изучал проблемы,возникшие у разных людей при переходе на 321 сборку и у всех они были разные(здесь ALEX(XX) прав).А по поводу "полуфабриката с проблемами"...так Вас никто не заставлял устанавливать непротестированную сборку 323nct. А вообще,я считаю,что не стоит из-за всего этого ругаться и спорить,т.к. на этой неделе ЛК все исправит. P.S. Лично у меня на двух компьютерах 321 сборка работает хорошо. И Вам желаю того-же


*no pasaran*, убедительно прошу Вас воздержаться от участия в этом топике. Эмоциональная невоздержанность не украшает Вас. Одинаковые компьютеры с одинаковым набором приложений встречаются крайне редко (обычно - в офисах с хорошей IT-службой). Вполне вероятно, что на компьютере *ed13* имеет место быть конфликт драйверов антивируса и одного из установленных приложений. Техподдержка должна в этом разобраться.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

> Вот выдержка из журнала оутпоста


Бугаго, и вы ещё хотите, чтобы всё работало без тормозов ?  :Shocked:

----------


## ed13

> Бугаго, и вы ещё хотите, чтобы всё работало без тормозов ?


Конечно хочу... Все дело в том, что данная картиночка стала появляться именно после обновления Каспера... До этого ничего подобного не наблюдалось... Да и сейчас при выключенном Касперском тоже не наблюдается, только при его включении...

----------


## DVi

Порт 19780 используется в новой схеме обмена информацией между трафикМонитором  и драйвером редиректора. Когда Эльза Вам ответит, вполне возможно, что она предложит вернуться на старую схему работы (без этого порта), для чего вышлет соответствующий reg-файл.

----------


## ed13

> Порт 19780 используется в новой схеме обмена информацией между трафикМонитором  и драйвером редиректора. Когда Эльза Вам ответит, вполне возможно, что она предложит вернуться на старую схему работы (без этого порта), для чего вышлет соответствующий reg-файл.


Хотелось бы как-нибудь поскорее...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Пока что из саппорта пришло лишь уведомление автомата, что ответ задерживается...  :Angry:

----------


## no pasaran

> *no pasaran*, убедительно прошу Вас воздержаться от участия в этом топике. Эмоциональная невоздержанность не украшает Вас.


Погорячился немного.Прошу прощения.

----------


## ed13

Хроники:
2008.02.13, 16:29 - Петр Филиппов:
Если Вы ещё не вернулись на сборку 7.0.0.125 и продолжаете пользоваться 7.0.1.323, то Вам, как мы уже писали ранее, требуется прислать нам некоторые отчеты, чтобы на их основании воспроизвести ситуацию у нас в тестовой лаборатории.

2008.02.13, 18:21 - Требуемые логи отправлены...

2008.02.15, 18:35 - Владислав Пекин:
В ближайшее время на наши сервера будет выложена новая сборка Антивируса Касперского: 7.0.1.325..
Рекомендуем установить её и проверить работоспособность на Вашей конфигурации.

2008.02.15, 23:00 - 7.0.1.325 установлена... Никаких отличий не замечено, остапются те же самые баги (зависание почтового клиента и  браузера) плюс к тому же добавилось периодическое жуткое торможение системы: рабочий стол, панель задач, открытые приложения "замерзают" на 2-5 минут... В оутпосте висит по полтора-два десятка соединений system на 19780 порт...

2008.02.15, 23:45 - КАВ выключен... Все глюки пропали...

Итог: Рабочая неделя накрылась известным органом, поскольку КАВ простоял выключенный в ожидании решения проблемы... Следующую неделю, похоже ожидает та же участь... Слов по этому поводу уже нет, остался только мат...
Такое впечатление, что техподдержка вместо того, чтобы разбираться с конкретной проблемой конкретного пользователя, просто отделывается отписками...
В ходе всей этой истории мой личный рейтинг Лаборатории Касперского стремительно скатывается к отрицательным величинам и от посылания их продукта в помойку меня пока что удерживает только продленная полтора месяца назад лицензия...
Я, конечно, понимаю, что такой мощной конторе, как Лаборатория Касперского плевать с высокой колокольни на мнение какого-то там отдельного частного пользователя, но ведь так можно и проплеваться...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А в журнале событий ОС нет никаких подозрительных ошибок? Как себя поведёт система с включенным КАВом и полностью удалённым Outpost? Вы можете провести такой эксперипент, скажем так?

----------


## ed13

> А в журнале событий ОС нет никаких подозрительных ошибок? Как себя поведёт система с включенным КАВом и полностью удалённым Outpost? Вы можете провести такой эксперипент, скажем так?


В журнале событий ничего подозрительного... Оутпост удалять никакого желания нет, но эксперимент провел: при полностью отключенном и выгруженном оутпосте при включении КАВ все то же самое... Те же зависы и торможения... Само собой, проследить соединения в этом случае возможностей нет...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Оутпост удалять никакого желания нет, но эксперимент провел: при полностью отключенном и выгруженном оутпосте при включении КАВ все то же самое...


Я почему хотел удалить фаер, возможен конфликт драйвера сетевой-карты-драйвера аутпоста-драйвера касперского. Отключить оутпост это не всё, его драйвера остаются то в системе.

----------


## Iceman

а вот ради интереса, если снести аутпост и поставить Комод - поведение будет аналогичным или нет?

----------


## DVi

> Я почему хотел удалить фаер, возможен конфликт драйвера сетевой-карты-драйвера аутпоста-драйвера касперского. Отключить оутпост это не всё, его драйвера остаются то в системе.


А вот если ради интереса *удалить* Аутпост и оставить КАВ - проблема останется?

----------


## rubin

Из личного опыта... у меня аналогично подвисала система вместе с Agnitum... были задержки с открытием файлов, загрузкой системы. Просто выгрузив Agnitum ничего не менялось, но после удаления все заработало

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А вот если ради интереса *удалить* Аутпост и оставить КАВ - проблема останется?


Я это и предлагал

----------


## Iceman

> Оутпост удалять никакого желания нет


Судя по-всему это - ключевая фраза. Увы... медицина бессильна...

----------


## ed13

Ребяты, теоретические рассуждения - это конечно здорово, но мне-то работать нужно... Оутпост отлично работал с КАВ 7.0.0.125, без всяких глюков... Сейчас заниматься поиском нового файрвола и экспериментами с его установкой и настройкой нет ни времени, ни особого желания... Гораздо логичнее выяснить с чего это вдруг новая версия КАВ вдруг стала конфликтовать с оутпостом и попытаться этот конфликт устранить... Ведь я далеко не единичный пользователь подобной связки... Хирургия (удаление оутпоста) в данном случае не слишком правильное решение...

----------


## DVi

ed13, я понимаю величину Вашего негодования. Однако и Вы должны осознавать, что два средства безопасности, глубоко интегрированных в операционную систему с помощью своих драйверов, несут в себе потенциальную проблему несовместимости. Именно поэтому следует искать решение проблемы не только с одной стороны (КАВ), но и с другой (Аутпост). Судя по ответу техподдержки Лаборатории Касперского, проблема, с которой Вы столкнулись, не носит массовый характер - иначе решение было бы уже заготовлено и Вас с ним ознакомили.
Если удаление Аутпоста приведет к решению проблемы, Вы можете обратиться в техподдержку Аутпоста - может быть, их специалисты имеют более точные рекомендации по исправлению такого поведения.

----------


## ocean100

Нашел этот топик после ответа службой тех.поддержки Касперского про порт 19780.
После установки новой версии у меня появились проблемы в совместной работе с оутпостом. При загрузке Internet Explorer оутпост перестал видеть web-антивирус касперского, как приложение "AVP" (Название приложения называлось "Системный", в англ. версии "SYSTEM"). В службе тех.поддержки мне авторитетно заявили, что надо сетевому фильтру создать разрешающее правило, соответственно для этого порта и приложения, и что, цитата - "Это действие не повлияет на интернет защиту".
Теперь я знаю, что у многих компов, на которых стоит новый каспер - любое приложение, назвав себя «системным» даст доступ к этому компу по порту 19780.


По поводу несовместимости программ - ерунда, раньше же они уживались.
А вот по поводу сыроватости новых версии - похоже на правду.
Вот мне делать больше нечего, как тестировать всякий новый софт, и тыкать носом программистов в их ошибки, в тех. поддержку писать, по форумам лазить – вдруг, я дурак, программу поставил неправильно.
По моему мнению, оутпост один из лучших сетевых экранов, и если встанет вопрос об удалении какой-то из программ (антивирус или экран) я выберу антивирус, альтернативы есть.
Вообщем, я так понял - пока ждём...

----------


## akok

Так можно и из офф. серверов скачать :Smiley:

----------


## ed13

> Если удаление Аутпоста приведет к решению проблемы, Вы можете обратиться в техподдержку Аутпоста - может быть, их специалисты имеют более точные рекомендации по исправлению такого поведения.


Обращаться в техподдержку Агнитума никакого смысла для меня нет, поскольку глядя на их поделки последнего года (полный кошмар, честно говоря, особенно 6-я версия), и покопавшись, в том, что говорят об их последних версиях на неофициальном форуме Агнитума, я не стал продлевать лицензию...  :Censored: 
Итак, продолжение хроник:
Наконец-то получен ответ из саппорта Касперского: 2008.02.17, 18:09 - Петр Филиппов, ровно пять суток от отсылки логов и восемь суток (тормоза, однако!!!) от повторного обращения, с рекомендацией убрать файрвол...  
18.02.2008 утром, после довольно длительных раздумий, понял, что работа на начало недели все равно пойдет псу под хвост, и удалил оутпост... :00000508: 
Ситуация изменилась, хотя я бы не сказал, что сильно улучшилась... Мышь при получении почты зависать перестал, зато появились зависы при просмотре почты...  :Furious3:  Периодически мышь замерзает на 15-30 секунд...
Опера перестала застревать при загрузке скриптов счетчиков на загрузке страниц, зато стала периодически замерзать напрочь на 1.5-2 минуты, опять таки при загрузке свежих страниц и, похоже, опять при обращении к скриптам счетчиков... Обновление уже загруженых страниц идет нормально...
Кроме того, продолжаются периодические зависы системы: в течение 2-3 минут невозможно активизировать ни одно окно, неактивны рабочий стол и панель задач, курсор висит с песочными часами, хотя и двигается...  :Furious3: 
Положение на сейчас: как файрвол установлен комодо 2.4.16.174 (последняя русифицированная версия), КАВ по-прежнему стоит выключенный, потому как в принципе машиной пользоваться при его включении весьма некомфортно, зависы достают...
Какие будут дальнейшие идеи? 
З.Ы. Переустановить систему не предлагать... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lamazz

> Ребяты, теоретические рассуждения - это конечно здорово, но мне-то работать нужно.


Я бы, если бы мне нужно было работать, а не заниматься перепиской с поддержкой и исследованием совместимости - поставил бы KIS и спокойно работал.  Там тебе и файрволл и антивирус в одном флаконе.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

> Нашел этот топик после ответа службой тех.поддержки Касперского про порт 19780.
> После установки новой версии у меня появились проблемы в совместной работе с оутпостом. При загрузке Internet Explorer оутпост перестал видеть web-антивирус касперского, как приложение "AVP" (Название приложения называлось "Системный", в англ. версии "SYSTEM"). В службе тех.поддержки мне авторитетно заявили, что надо сетевому фильтру создать разрешающее правило, соответственно для этого порта и приложения, и что, цитата - "Это действие не повлияет на интернет защиту".
> Теперь я знаю, что у многих компов, на которых стоит новый каспер - любое приложение, назвав себя «системным» даст доступ к этому компу по порту 19780.


Уважаемый ocean100, под именем SYSTEM стартует сама операционная система Windows. Ни одно приложение не сможет себя зарегестрировать под именем SYSTEM, поэтому, создавая разрешающее правило для SYSTEM, Вы действительно, не создаете угрозы свой безопасности.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*




> Обращаться в техподдержку Агнитума никакого смысла для меня нет, поскольку глядя на их поделки последнего года (полный кошмар, честно говоря, особенно 6-я версия), и покопавшись, в том, что говорят об их последних версиях на неофициальном форуме Агнитума, я не стал продлевать лицензию... 
> Итак, продолжение хроник:
> Наконец-то получен ответ из саппорта Касперского: 2008.02.17, 18:09 - Петр Филиппов, ровно пять суток от отсылки логов и восемь суток (тормоза, однако!!!) от повторного обращения, с рекомендацией убрать файрвол...  
> 18.02.2008 утром, после довольно длительных раздумий, понял, что работа на начало недели все равно пойдет псу под хвост, и удалил оутпост...
> Ситуация изменилась, хотя я бы не сказал, что сильно улучшилась... Мышь при получении почты зависать перестал, зато появились зависы при просмотре почты...  Периодически мышь замерзает на 15-30 секунд...
> Опера перестала застревать при загрузке скриптов счетчиков на загрузке страниц, зато стала периодически замерзать напрочь на 1.5-2 минуты, опять таки при загрузке свежих страниц и, похоже, опять при обращении к скриптам счетчиков... Обновление уже загруженых страниц идет нормально...
> Кроме того, продолжаются периодические зависы системы: в течение 2-3 минут невозможно активизировать ни одно окно, неактивны рабочий стол и панель задач, курсор висит с песочными часами, хотя и двигается... 
> Положение на сейчас: как файрвол установлен комодо 2.4.16.174 (последняя русифицированная версия), КАВ по-прежнему стоит выключенный, потому как в принципе машиной пользоваться при его включении весьма некомфортно, зависы достают...
> Какие будут дальнейшие идеи? 
> З.Ы. Переустановить систему не предлагать...


Ну да, явные косяки совместимости драйверов. Не удивлюсь, если при удалении Аутпоста драйвера остались сидеть в системе, и к ним добавились еще и драйвера Комодо.
Вот эта утилита может помочь выяснить, что же установлено в системе: http://support.kaspersky.ru/faq/?qid=180593373
Залив результат работы этой утилиты сюда, можно увидеть все в читабельном виде: http://gsi.kaspersky.fr/

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Я бы, если бы мне нужно было работать, а не заниматься перепиской с поддержкой и исследованием совместимости - поставил бы KIS и спокойно работал.  Там тебе и файрволл и антивирус в одном флаконе.


Я тоже. Но КИС стоит дороже, да и многие имеют собственные предпочтения, отличающиеся от Ваших и моих.

----------


## SDA

"Лаборатория Касперского" выпустила Critical Fix 1 (пакет исправлений) для Kaspersky Internet Security и Антивируса Касперского 7.0 Maintenance Pack 1 - версия 7.0.1.325.# Исправлена ошибка, приводящая к замедлению работы компьютера, а также веб-браузеров (Microsoft Internet Explorer, Mozilla, Firefox) при запущенном Антивирусе.
# Исправлена ошибка, приводящая к замедлению загрузки приложений пакета Microsoft Office 2007 при запущенном Антивирусе.
# Исправлена ошибка замедления загрузки операционной системы компьютера при установленном Антивирусе.
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...217#post189217
Может Critical Fix 1 поможет  :Smiley:

----------


## rubin

почему интересно critical fix 1 то ? 
321 - 321b - 325
как минимум 2

----------


## ocean100

> Уважаемый ocean100, под именем SYSTEM стартует сама операционная система Windows. Ни одно приложение не сможет себя зарегестрировать под именем SYSTEM, поэтому, создавая разрешающее правило для SYSTEM, Вы действительно, не создаете угрозы свой безопасности.


Ни одно приложение, кроме драйвера web-антивируса Касперского. :Smiley: 
Лучше скажите, будут ли касперский и оутпост дружить дальше?
Была хорошая "сцепка", а сейчас какие-то непонятные проблемы, причем с обоих сторон, мало похожих аналогов, если только BitDefender.

----------


## aleksdem

Учитывая описанные в этой ветке (и не только) проблемы последних версий KAV с Outpost и COMODO, попробовал вчера  на систему Windows XP SP2 Prof со всеми обновлениями установить kav7.0.1.325ru и Look 'n' Stop 2.06
Система "ушла в синий экран смерти" при первом же дейсвии фаервола (разрешения запустить процесс svchost.exe). Все переустановки, выгрузки КАV или Look 'n' Stop целиком или отдельных компонентов ничего не давали - система падала. Только полная деинсталяция KAV или фаервола возвращала Windows к жизни. Очевидна полная несовместимость драйверов этих программ. Отсюда вопрос: с каким фаерволом (кроме  родного брандмауэра Windows) совместим KAV 321-325-ой версий? Уважаемые специалисты, подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## akok

Честно не возникает подобной проблемы...так как установил KIS и доволен

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Честно не возникает подобной проблемы...так как установил KIS и доволен


Во-первых, не все хотят ставить себе КИС, во-вторых не у всякого есть лишние деньги

----------


## akok

> Во-первых, не все хотят ставить себе КИС, во-вторых не у всякого есть лишние деньги


Первая часть вызывает недоумение....да ладно разбираться в чужих побудениях или решениях неблагодарное дело... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Со второй частью согласен....почти :Wink:

----------


## aleksdem

> Честно не возникает подобной проблемы...так как установил KIS и доволен


Дело в том, что в декабре прошлого года купил для своей фирмы пять лицензий KAV. Через два дня мучений с 321-и сборками пришлось все их деинсталировать. Временно перешли на Avira (трехмесячная пробная лицензия) плюс COMODO.
Молча (почти) ждал выхода новых версий Касперского (ну у кого небывает проколов). Вчера на серверах выложили официально 325-ую сборку. Пробная лицензия на Avira скоро закончится. Нужно что-то решать...

----------


## akok

Какую версию вы имеете в виду?

Незнаю, интерфейс 8 наблюдал минут 15 потом откатал образ....непривычно...будет финал потом разберусь :Cheesy: 


ЗЫ это потому у них реакция так заторможена! Они проверяют все подозрительное :Wink:

----------


## ed13

> Я бы, если бы мне нужно было работать, а не заниматься перепиской с поддержкой и исследованием совместимости - поставил бы KIS и спокойно работал.  Там тебе и файрволл и антивирус в одном флаконе.


Мне не нравится КИС...




> Ну да, явные косяки совместимости драйверов. Не удивлюсь, если при удалении Аутпоста драйвера остались сидеть в системе, и к ним добавились еще и драйвера Комодо.
> Вот эта утилита может помочь выяснить, что же установлено в системе: http://support.kaspersky.ru/faq/?qid=180593373
> Залив результат работы этой утилиты сюда, можно увидеть все в читабельном виде: http://gsi.kaspersky.fr/


Спасибо, посмотрел... Драйверов оутпоста в системе нет, но касперский ругается на драйвера комодо...




> Я тоже. Но КИС стоит дороже, да и многие имеют собственные предпочтения, отличающиеся от Ваших и моих.


Абсолютно правильно...




> "Лаборатория Касперского" выпустила Critical Fix 1 (пакет исправлений) для Kaspersky Internet Security и Антивируса Касперского 7.0 Maintenance Pack 1 - версия 7.0.1.325.# Исправлена ошибка, приводящая к замедлению работы компьютера, а также веб-браузеров (Microsoft Internet Explorer, Mozilla, Firefox) при запущенном Антивирусе.
> # Исправлена ошибка, приводящая к замедлению загрузки приложений пакета Microsoft Office 2007 при запущенном Антивирусе.
> # Исправлена ошибка замедления загрузки операционной системы компьютера при установленном Антивирусе.
> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...217#post189217
> Может Critical Fix 1 поможет


Дык в том-то и дело, что стоит уже  7.0.1.325... И дает такие вот баги...

Вообще-то у меня создается впечатление, что лаборатория Касперского специально создает несовместимость со файрволами сторонних производителей, для того, чтобы заставить своих пользователей перейти на КИС... Причем, началось это с 7.0.1.321... Посмотрите, оутпост, комодо - самые распространенные фйрволы, по крайней мере у нас...  Только вот вопрос, не будет ли обратного эффекта, не предпочтет ли пользователь сменить антивирус, вместо того, чтобы менять файрвол?

----------


## aleksdem

> Вообще-то у меня создается впечатление, что лаборатория Касперского специально создает несовместимость со файрволами сторонних производителей, для того, чтобы заставить своих пользователей перейти на КИС... Причем, началось это с 7.0.1.321... Посмотрите, оутпост, комодо - самые распространенные фйрволы, по крайней мере у нас...  Только вот вопрос, не будет ли обратного эффекта, не предпочтет ли пользователь сменить антивирус, вместо того, чтобы менять файрвол?


Возникают  вопросы (для меня):1. на сегодняшний день где и как я могу применить купленные KAV, если он не совместим с фаерволами.? Даже в конфигурации сети с подключением через роутер с поднятым NAT всегда есть шанс попадания в систему (ну хотя-бы, через сменные носители) неизвестного антивирусу трояна со всеми вытекающими...  
2.Если купленный продукт непригоден для использования, мне вернут за него деньги? Я не настолько наивен, чтобы не понимать, что даже через суд это будет сделать непросто. Да и никто не станет морочить себе голову.
Похоже, ЛК  очень хорошо это понимает...

----------


## DVi

aleksdem, с КОМОДО, если мне не изменяет склероз, КАВ никогда не дружил. В списке несовместимых программ присутствует КОМОДО первых версий, и я имею сомнения, что КАВ точили на совместимость с новыми версиями КОМОДО.

----------


## aleksdem

> оффтоп - долой Веталега под маской MilH


Уважаемый DVi. Я и сам терпеть немогу оффтоп. Но хотелось бы услышать ответы на мои конкретные вопросы. Особенно от Вас, как сотрудника ЛК. Уходить (уводить) от темы последнее время принято на форуме Касперкого. Там приватная охранная фирма (имею ввиду GBT) моментально норовит "порвать" любого, кто осмелится только заикнуться очем-то, неугодном ЛК. Потому я и вынес этот вопрос на уважаемый во всем мире virusinfo. С кем дружит KAV?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Первая часть вызывает недоумение....


Да ну?

----------


## XP user

> aleksdem, с КОМОДО, если мне не изменяет склероз, КАВ никогда не дружил. В списке несовместимых программ присутствует КОМОДО первых версий, и я имею сомнения, что КАВ точили на совместимость с новыми версиями КОМОДО.


Хитрость в посдедовательности установки обоих программ. 
* Если сначала установить Comodo, и ПОТОМ KAV, то тогда будут проблемы. 
* Если наоборот сначала KAV, и потом Comodo, то тогда всё нормально.

Paul

----------


## DVi

> С кем дружит KAV?


Этой информации у меня нет. Техподдержка лишь приводит список приложений, с которыми KAV однозначно не дружит: http://support.kaspersky.ru/faq/?qid=208635825
Там часто указаны версии несовместимых продуктов - это связано с тем, что тестлаб тестировал процедуру корректного детектирования и удаления соответствующего продукта на кокретной версии. Однако не во всех случаях можно быть уверенным, что при наличии у Вас другой версии стороннего софта работа будет корректна - в большинстве случаев это означет лишь то, что инсталлятор КАВ не сможет распознать наличие несовместимого софта и автоматически предложить его удалить перед установкой.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Спасибо, посмотрел... Драйверов оутпоста в системе нет, но касперский ругается на драйвера комодо...


Вот и причина Вашей сегодняшней проблемы. Выше p2u описал решение, найденное энтузиастами форума ЛК.

P.S. Можете дать мне в личку ссылку на Ваш лог в gsi.kaspersky.fr? Я посмотрю, может там не только в драйверах КОМОДО дело.

----------


## aleksdem

> Этой информации у меня нет. Техподдержка лишь приводит список приложений, с которыми KAV однозначно не дружит: http://support.kaspersky.ru/faq/?qid=208635825
> Там часто указаны версии несовместимых продуктов - это связано с тем, что тестлаб тестировал процедуру корректного детектирования и удаления соответствующего продукта на кокретной версии. Однако не во всех случаях можно быть уверенным, что при наличии у Вас другой версии стороннего софта работа будет корректна - в большинстве случаев это означет лишь то, что инсталлятор КАВ не сможет распознать наличие несовместимого софта и автоматически предложить его удалить перед установкой.


Спасибо, но все это мне известно. Очень хотелось бы, все-таки, услышать, где и как я могу применить свои KAV -ы.
Если антивирус(причем явно заточенный для работы в веб среде) несовместим с фаерволами, то какой в нем смысл?

----------


## DVi

Честно говоря, не понял вопроса

----------


## XP user

> Если антивирус (причем явно заточенный для работы в веб среде) несовместим с фаерволами, то какой в нем смысл?


Можно вопрос по другому задать - если файрвол (который сам по себе *не может* останавливать зловреды) несовместим с разными прославленными антивирусными продуктами, то какой в нём смысл? Я предложил вам уже решение для KAV-Comodo: сначала установить KAV, потом Comodo, а не наоборот. Так существуют решения для таких 'проблемных' комбинации как KAV-Outpost. Однозначно НЕ получится KAV + Sygate Personal Firewall...

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aleksdem

> Можно вопрос по другому задать - если файрвол (который сам по себе *не может* останавливать зловреды) несовместим с разными прославленными антивирусными продуктами, то какой в нём смысл? Я предложил вам уже решение для KAV-Comodo: сначала установить KAV, потом Comodo, а не наоборот. Так существуют решения для таких 'проблемных' комбинации как KAV-Outpost. Однозначно НЕ получится KAV + Sygate Personal Firewall...
> 
> Paul


Вы что, притворяетесь? Причем тут очередность установки? Тут пол-ветки люди рассказывают, что COMODO не может корректно работать с Касперским, потому, что драйвера не совместимы. Кстати, как и драйвера Outpost, Керио, и тд.
А для тех, кто не понял, повторяю свой вопрос:
с какими фаерволами можно совместить работу KAV? Если не может вообще ни с одним сторонним фаерволом сосуществовать в системе, то какая его область применения?

----------


## XP user

> Вы что, притворяетесь? Причем тут очередность установки? Тут пол-ветки люди рассказывают, что COMODO не может корректно работать с Касперским, потому, что драйвера не совместимы. Кстати, как и драйвера Outpost, Керио, и тд.


Если вы знали бы меня, то тогда вы знали бы, что я в таких делах только серьёзные ответы даю. Только те, которые ещё не сталкивались не знают про очередность установки. Эти проблемы не раз обсуждались на форуме Касперского. Здесь, например, и миллион раз уже в английской ветке. Могу и туда ссылки дать если хотите.
P.S.: Kerio не стоит ставить с KAVом так как он тогда даже простой ликтест Стивена Гибсона не пройдёт. Он не может работать с прокси KAVa.

Paul

----------


## DVi

От очередности установки может зависеть порядок обработки данных драйверами.

----------


## XP user

@ *aleksdem*
Мало кто знает, но вот как подружить KAV с Outpost'ом (якобы несовместимы):
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php...opic=27966&hl=
P.S.: Читайте ДО КОНЦА так как там поправки.

Paul

----------


## aleksdem

> Если вы знали бы меня, то тогда вы знали бы, что я в таких делах только серьёзные ответы даю. Только те, которые ещё не сталкивались не знают про очередность установки. Эти проблемы не раз обсуждались на форуме Касперского. Здесь, например, и миллион раз уже в английской ветке. Могу и туда ссылки дать если хотите.
> P.S.: Kerio не стоит ставить с KAVом так как он тогда даже простой ликтест Стивена Гибсона не пройдёт. Он не может работать с прокси KAVa.
> Paul


Спасибо за серьезность ответов. Но если бы Вы знали меня, то не сомневались бы в том, что я знаю об очередности установки. Но как показывает практика, посление версии KAV не работают с COMODO при любой очередности! Об этом, практически, вся эта ветка!
Поэтому и возник вопрос - с каким фаерволом совместить KAV?
И вопрос не в том, как кого подружить. Все эти фокусы совершенно не проходят, если драйвера программ не совместимы (специалисты понимают, что это и порядок обработки данных , и перехват одних и тех же функций, и многое другое). Все это ярко проявилось в последних версиях KAV.

----------


## DVi

С Аутпостом, надо полагать.
Только не надо кивать на негативный опыт ed13 - попробуйте сами.

----------


## XP user

> С Аутпостом, надо полагать


+1
Хотя и с Комодо можно (особенно со вторым). Только надо до конца удалить профиль Комодо и исследовать что ещё стоит на данном компе.

Paul

----------


## aleksdem

Спасибо, конечно, DVi и p2u, за внимание , но если сказать, что я разочарован и раздосадован -  это ничего не сказать. К сожалению, негативный опыт ed13 далеко не исключение.
Можете посмотреть (хотя, я уверен, что Вы видели) массу подобных тем и вопросов как на форуме Касперского, так и на Ru-bord (например). 
Протестировав совместимость KAV с Look 'n' Stop 2.06 больше заниматься подобными эксперементами нет никакого желания. Все это напоминает известную поговорку: наша песня хороша - начинай сначала.
А песня (KAV версий 323-325) - совсем не хороша. И не только из-за несовместимости с фаерволами. Но это не вина, а скорее, беда ЛК (ну мало ли несовсем качественных продуктов предлагается всем нам постоянно..). А вот то, что об этой несовместимости не сказано ни в справке, ни на сайте теподдержки ( http://support.kaspersky.ru/faq/?qid=208635825) это уже плохо. Я лично из-за этого потерял нервы, время, деньги(хотя и небольшие). И уверен, не только я. Вполне возможно, что ЛК ждут серьезные судебные разбирательства.. 
Еще раз всем спасибо.

----------


## XP user

> К сожалению, негативный опыт ed13 далеко не исключение. Можете посмотреть (хотя, я уверен, что Вы видели) массу подобных тем и вопросов как на форуме Касперского, так и на Ru-bord (например).


Это, к сожалению, история, которая будет часто повторяться в будущем по мере того, как программы защиты будут всё глубже и глубже внедряться в ОС из-за того, что зловреды стали такими хитрыми. Это не только с продуктами ЛК. Попробуйте любой другой - может случиться тоже самое. Именно по этому сейчас люди выбирают комплекс одного производителя, а не разные продукты по специальности. Однако, есть ещё проблема - переход на что-нибудь другое потом может оказаться также мучительным. Часто такие продукты очень плохо убирают свой хлам, и вы будете всё гадать и гадать в чём дело.
P.S.: Я никак не связан с ЛК, просто тестирую продукты по параметрам безопасности и если нужно, даю отчёт производителям о серьёзных дырах. То, что я вам подсказал про KAV + другие - верно, и данно в искренной надежде помочь вам, а не иначе.

Paul

----------


## Макcим

Во-первых можно прописать продукты в доверенные друг к другу (кто пробовал?) . У КАВ можно отключить проактивку (или оставить только мониторинг реестра). 

*ed13*, проблема решена или нет? Если нет, попробуйте отключить у КАВ проактивку полностью и посмотреть будут ли тормоза.

----------


## aleksdem

> Это, к сожалению, история, которая будет часто повторяться в будущем по мере того, как программы защиты будут всё глубже и глубже внедряться в ОС из-за того, что зловреды стали такими хитрыми. Это не только с продуктами ЛК. Попробуйте любой другой - может случиться тоже самое. Именно по этому сейчас люди выбирают комплекс одного производителя, а не разные продукты по специальности. Однако, есть ещё проблема - переход на что-нибудь другое потом может оказаться также мучительным. Часто такие продукты очень плохо убирают свой хлам, и вы будете всё гадать и гадать в чём дело.
> 
> 
> Paul


Согласен с Вами на 100%. Еще раз, спасибо за подсказки. К сожалению, поднятую мной проблему они не решают. Для всех эксперементов у меня служит тестировочная машина всегда с чистой обновленной Windows. То, что проблемы практически у всех производителей антивирусной продукции с новыми версиями своих программ - тоже факт. Но это уже другая тема...

----------


## XP user

> Еще раз, спасибо за подсказки. К сожалению, поднятую мной проблему они не решают. Для всех эксперементов у меня служит тестировочная машина всегда с чистой обновленной Windows.


Надеюсь, что вы всё-таки найдёте то, что вы ищете, и по приемлемой цене.  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## V_Bond

> Хитрость в посдедовательности установки обоих программ. 
> * Если наоборот сначала KAV, и потом Comodo, то тогда всё нормально.
> Paul


при такой установке все прекрасно и устойчиво работает с версией 2.4 ...
сцепка используетмя около года ... никаких  проблем не наблюдалось ...
даже при работе с динамическими Ip

----------


## aleksdem

> при такой установке все прекрасно и устойчиво работает с версией 2.4 ...
> сцепка используетмя около года ... никаких  проблем не наблюдалось ...
> даже при работе с динамическими Ip


Интересно, с какой версией KAV - 321, 323 или 325?

----------


## V_Bond

Версия 7.0.0.125 и 7.0.1.325

----------


## SDA

Кстати никто не упомянул связку ZA и КАВ, незнаю как сейчас, но в свое время шестерка ZA с уже появившейся проактивкой у меня лично (правда с 5 Kaspersky Workstation с отключенной сетевой защитой) работала прекрасно, потом перешел на 6 WKS(тот же KIS) и от ЗИНЫ пришлось отказаться. Вообще ZA ничем не хуже, а где-то даже и лучше COMODO и Outpost.

----------


## aleksdem

> Кстати никто не упомянул связку ZA и КАВ, незнаю как сейчас, но в свое время шестерка ZA с уже появившейся проактивкой у меня лично (правда с 5 Kaspersky Workstation с отключенной сетевой защитой) работала прекрасно, потом перешел на 6 WKS(тот же KIS) и от ЗИНЫ пришлось отказаться. Вообще ZA ничем не хуже, а где-то даже и лучше COMODO и Outpost.


Увы, ZA и КАВ не совместимы даже согласно официальных рекомендаций ЛК. Ссылки были више.

----------


## Surfer

У меня почему-то замечательно работает комод вместе с каспером(прописаны взаимные исключения), что я делаю не так ? =))
В ZASS антивирь тоже касперского, так что вполне.

----------


## SDA

То же самое можно попробовать с ZA, только не ZASS, а ZoneAlarm Pro, отключив в нем проактивку.

----------


## drongo

Там (http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php...opic=27966&hl= )  про  kis говорят, про kav не нашёл.  :Sad:   B каком сообщении объясняется именно  про kav ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> Там (http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php...opic=27966&hl= )  про  kis говорят, про kav не нашёл.   B каком сообщении объясняется именно  про kav ?


Так как KIS = KAV +, мне кажется, что с KAV не должно быть проблемы если точно делать то, что там написано и пропускать модулей, которых нет... Не так?

Paul

----------


## drongo

> Так как KIS = KAV +, мне кажется, что с KAV не должно быть проблемы если точно делать то, что там написано и пропускать модулей, которых нет... Не так?
> 
> Paul


Автор,  именно утверждал что нет.

----------


## XP user

> Автор,  именно утверждал что нет.


Вот что автор говорит:
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php...dpost&p=417795



> 1. Для KAV - аналогично в пределах модулей, в нём имеющихся.
> 2. Внести папку, куда установлен OUTPOST, в ДЗ как исключение для ПЗ. Что не ясно?


Он в других местах что-нибудь другое говорит? Может быть я пропустил?

Paul

----------


## drongo

Я так понял  эксперимент проводился на определённых версиях, так что слепо верить что конфликтов не будет - это по меньшей мере ребячество. Вот например  пост 86 http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php...9&#entry539779
к тому же, все знают что в каждой программе есть баги , а когда две программы так активно борятся за "место под солнцем"-  шанс поймать новый баг возрастает  :Wink:

----------


## ed13

> Хитрость в посдедовательности установки обоих программ. 
> * Если сначала установить Comodo, и ПОТОМ KAV, то тогда будут проблемы. 
> * Если наоборот сначала KAV, и потом Comodo, то тогда всё нормально.
> Paul


Все дело в том, что именно в такой последовательности они у меня и установлены... 




> Вот и причина Вашей сегодняшней проблемы. Выше p2u описал решение, найденное энтузиастами форума ЛК.


К сожалению, это решение у меня не работает...  :Angry: 





> P.S. Можете дать мне в личку ссылку на Ваш лог в gsi.kaspersky.fr? Я посмотрю, может там не только в драйверах КОМОДО дело.


Сбросил... 




> Это, к сожалению, история, которая будет часто повторяться в будущем по мере того, как программы защиты будут всё глубже и глубже внедряться в ОС из-за того, что зловреды стали такими хитрыми. Это не только с продуктами ЛК. Попробуйте любой другой - может случиться тоже самое. Именно по этому сейчас люди выбирают комплекс одного производителя, а не разные продукты по специальности. Однако, есть ещё проблема - переход на что-нибудь другое потом может оказаться также мучительным. Часто такие продукты очень плохо убирают свой хлам, и вы будете всё гадать и гадать в чём дело.
> P.S.: Я никак не связан с ЛК, просто тестирую продукты по параметрам безопасности и если нужно, даю отчёт производителям о серьёзных дырах. То, что я вам подсказал про KAV + другие - верно, и данно в искренной надежде помочь вам, а не иначе.
> Paul


_Paul_, видите ли, у меня возникает впечатление, что в случае с Касперским несовместимость делается специально... Что-то я не замечаю, чтобы активно говорили про несовместимость файрволов с Доктор веб, нодом или авастом, да оно и понятно, этим вендорам нет смысла продвигать собственные файрволы, поскольку таковых не имеется... А вот про несовместимость с КАВ говорят достаточно часто... У вас это никаких подозрений не вызывает?




> Во-первых можно прописать продукты в доверенные друг к другу (кто пробовал?) . У КАВ можно отключить проактивку (или оставить только мониторинг реестра). 
> 
> *ed13*, проблема решена или нет? Если нет, попробуйте отключить у КАВ проактивку полностью и посмотреть будут ли тормоза.


Проблема не решена... Отключение проактивки, решает проблему... Причем и с оутпостом и с комодо... Только вот терять четверть функциональности оплаченного мной продукта  как-то не хочется... Или лаборатория Касперского готова мне вернуть четверть цены за неработающий функционал?

----------


## DVi

> Сбросил...


Кроме КОМОДО там еще и рекомендация обновить драйвер Риалтека.




> Отключение проактивки, решает проблему... Причем и с оутпостом и с комодо... Только вот терять четверть функциональности оплаченного мной продукта  как-то не хочется...


Это что-то новое, об этом Вы раньше не говорили. В Аутпосте, если не ошибаюсь, есть собственный модуль поведенческого блокиратора. Может, стоит отключить его?

----------


## XP user

> _Paul_, видите ли, у меня возникает впечатление, что в случае с Касперским несовместимость делается специально... Что-то я не замечаю, чтобы активно говорили про несовместимость файрволов с Доктор веб, нодом или авастом, да оно и понятно, этим вендорам нет смысла продвигать собственные файрволы, поскольку таковых не имеется... А вот про несовместимость с КАВ говорят достаточно часто... У вас это никаких подозрений не вызывает?


У меня нет такого подозрения. Проблема, скорее всего, на мой взгляд в том, что разные вендоры имеют разные методы борьбы с зловредами (для самозащиты, естественно); методы, которые не всегда совпадают с принципами, которые рекомендует Майкрософт. Временами вендоры продуктов безопасности даже явно демонстрируют, что не читали документации Майкрософта вообще. Удивительно ли, что тогда появляются проблемы несовместимости?
P.S.: Agnitum сама верно понимает проблему и, вместо того, чтобы обвинять ЛК, по моему даже специально выпустила patch для совместимости с KAV'ом. Буду пытаться его найти.
*Update*
Здесь описываются инструкции от Агнитума для работы Аутпоста с другими продуктами безопасности:
Optimising Outpost Firewall and Outpost Security Suite to work concurrently with third-party security software
Думаю, что если lang=en менять на lang=ru вы сможете даже по-русски читать.
А вот статья о том, что надо делать с KAV 7:
Kaspersky Antivirus 7.0 \ Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0
Вместо того, как сам отредактировать реестр можно у них скачать патч:
http://www.agnitum.com/download/support/PatchOB.zip

Paul

----------


## Макcим

> Проблема не решена... Отключение проактивки, решает проблему... Причем и с оутпостом и с комодо... Только вот терять четверть функциональности оплаченного мной продукта  как-то не хочется... Или лаборатория Касперского готова мне вернуть четверть цены за неработающий функционал?


Какие компоненты проактивки работают? Отключите контроль целости.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Это что-то новое, об этом Вы раньше не говорили.


Так ни кто не спрашивал. На форуме ЛК в бета-тестировании описывались такие проблемы ещё при шестёрке. Может этому стоило уделить больше внимания?

----------


## XP user

Для удобства те же ссылки на русском:
Оптимизация совместной работы Outpost Firewall и Outpost Security Suite со сторонними средствами безопасности.
Kaspersky Antivirus 7.0 \ Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0
Ссылка на патч та же:
http://www.agnitum.com/download/support/PatchOB.zip

Paul

----------


## ed13

> Кроме КОМОДО там еще и рекомендация обновить драйвер Риалтека.


Не думаю, что опера тормозит при открытии страниц из-за драйверов реалтека...  :Smiley: 




> Это что-то новое, об этом Вы раньше не говорили. В Аутпосте, если не ошибаюсь, есть собственный модуль поведенческого блокиратора. Может, стоит отключить его?


Ну, отключать что-то в оутпосте поздно, его уже нет на машине... :Cheesy: 
Кстати, я слегка поторопился, сказав, что отключение проактивки КАВ полностью решает проблемы... Зависы оперы при открытии страниц остались, хотя и стали заметно реже...




> Какие компоненты проактивки работают? Отключите контроль целости.


Я пробовал отключать компоненты по очереди... Более-менее улучшает ситуацию только полное отключение проактивки...




> У меня нет такого подозрения. Проблема, скорее всего, на мой взгляд в том, что разные вендоры имеют разные методы борьбы с зловредами (для самозащиты, естественно); методы, которые не всегда совпадают с принципами, которые рекомендует Майкрософт. Временами вендоры продуктов безопасности даже явно демонстрируют, что не читали документации Майкрософта вообще. Удивительно ли, что тогда появляются проблемы несовместимости?
> P.S.: Agnitum сама верно понимает проблему и, вместо того, чтобы обвинять ЛК, по моему даже специально выпустила patch для совместимости с KAV'ом. Буду пытаться его найти.
> *Update*
> Здесь описываются инструкции от Агнитума для работы Аутпоста с другими продуктами безопасности:
> http://www.agnitum.com/support/kb/ar...000030&lang=en
> Думаю, что если lang=en менять на lang=ru вы сможете даже по-русски читать.
> А вот статья о том, что надо делать с KAV 7:
> http://www.agnitum.com/support/kb/ar...030&lang=en#15
> Вместо того, как сам отредактировать реестр можно у них скачать патч:
> ...


Я вообще-то в курсе этих рекомендаций, так как пользую оутпост уже достаточно давно... Замечу, что все рекомендации Агнитума были выполнены и все отлично работало и на 6-ой версии КАВ и на 7.0.0.125... Катастрофа случилась при переходе на 7.0.1.321, причем при обратном откате на 7.0.0.125 нормальная работа восстановилась... При апгрейде КАВ как до 7.0.1.323, так и до 7.0.1.325 глюки начались по новой... Совершенно явно, что оутпост тут совершенно не при чем, а причина глюков кроется в несовместимости этих версий КАВ с ним... Вот это-то и наводит на довольно невеселые размышления...

----------


## DVi

> А вот статья о том, что надо делать с KAV 7:
> Kaspersky Antivirus 7.0 \ Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0
> Вместо того, как сам отредактировать реестр можно у них скачать патч:
> http://www.agnitum.com/download/support/PatchOB.zip
> 
> Paul


PatchOB не актуален для KAV 7.0 MP1 (со слов разработчика драйвера-редиректора).

----------


## XP user

> PatchOB не актуален для KAV 7.0 MP1.


Всё стараюсь, и стараюсь... 


Paul

----------


## SDA

Поставил KIS 7.0.1.325, включил на максимум веб и файловый антивирус, визульно быстрее грузяться страницы, приложения тоже открываются быстро (я сравниваю по ранее стоявшему WKS 6.0.3.837), так что пока вроде все нормально. Видимо у всех по разному.

----------


## anton_dr

Также решил поставить 325ю сборку - полет нормальный. На 321й ФФ безбожно тормозил, откатывался на 125ю.

----------


## akok

Уже давно на этой сборке...полет нормальный - местами лучше чем 125 сборка

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Кстати, у меня проблем не было заметно с этими сборками, пока что  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Похоже, я поторопился. Не так, как на 321, но тормоза заметны... Жаль...

----------


## DVi

anton_dr, Вы провели полное сканирование компьютера, как требует антивирус при первом запуске?

----------


## anton_dr

Нет, он не просил. Я не удалял 125ю сборку, а поставил поверх. Но, согласитесь, если при установке продукт не требует удалить предыдущего себя, а ставится на старую версию, пользователь вправе рассчитывать ,что всё будет в порядке?

----------


## akok

Как рекомендация...запустите полную проверку системного раздела...после посмотрите как это повлияло на быстродействие :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Хорошо, попробую.

----------


## SDA

Я сделал настройку проверки всего компа на 1 число каждого месяца, т.е. 1-я проверка на 1 марта, пока вроде проблем с быстродействием нет.

----------


## anton_dr

Проверил ночью, только не системный диск, а флешку - ФФ портативный у меня. Пока тормозов не заметил, но работал ещё мало. Посмотрю в течении дня.

----------


## Lamazz

В форуме Касперского уже целый топик про "не тормозит"
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=61516

----------


## SDA

На вскидку форум Dr.Web

http://old-forum.drweb.com/viewtopic.php?t=6253
http://old-forum.drweb.com/viewtopic.php?t=6943
http://old-forum.drweb.com/viewtopic.php?t=7268
http://old-forum.drweb.com/viewtopic.php?t=7081
http://old-forum.drweb.com/viewtopic.php?t=7155
http://old-forum.drweb.com/viewtopic.php?t=7175
То же самое к теме http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=18325&page=2

----------


## Lamazz

Мда ...
Но это реально баги неподготовленных юзеров, скорее всего.

----------


## drongo

Лучше устанавливать новую версию  любого продукта только после удаления старой во избежание малоприятных эффектов , чтобы не говорила тех-поддержка  :Wink:  Не удобно, зато вероятность что  что-то пойдёт не так- сводиться к нулю.

----------

